# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  New guy from Alabama

## hvactechgreen

Morning everyone. My name is Michael, I live in Blount County Alabama. I am married with 3 boys. I grew up with many different pets, from ball and Burmese, to Green Iguanas and a pet bass. My wife was deathly afraid of snakes when we met. After 12 years she finally allowed me to rescue Neo. He is a Normal Ball who was kept in a 10 gallon tank with a heat rock for the first year of his life. When I acquired him, he was roughly 175 grams @ 23" long. There was a dead medium mouse in the corner of the tank that had turned into furry leather. Bedding hadn't been changed in months. We transferred him into a 40 gallon with fresh bedding and he ate a FT Weaned Rat immediately. He is now on FT Small Rat and is now 300-315 grams @ 29". He is outgrowing his enclosure but I am building a new one now. It should be complete within the next few weeks. I wanted to post a picture of it but cant figure out how to add pics. Anywho, I have received a lot of valuable information off of this forum so I figured I would join in and continue to learn.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-03-2019),_Dianne_ (01-03-2019),_GpBp_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Sweet Home Alabama
Welcome!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

Home of Dee's coffee in Mobile...WELCOME!

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Home of Dee's coffee in Mobile...WELCOME!


My cousin owns Caffeine Corp in Mobile. Havent been to Dee's. I live just north of Birmingham but work in Huntsville.

----------


## MR Snakes

> My cousin owns *Caffeine Corp in Mobile*. Havent been to Dee's. I live just north of Birmingham but work in Huntsville.


I will check them out.

----------


## MissterDog

Welcome! Can't wait for pics!

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Welcome! Can't wait for pics!


I still cant figure out how to post pics. Do I have to use another website and link them in or can I direct upload?

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I still cant figure out how to post pics. Do I have to use another website and link them in or can I direct upload?


First off,  welcome to the forum!! And welcome back to the hobby!!!

Many of us use the free app tapatalk to upload pics. Free and super easy.

----------


## hvactechgreen

> First off,  welcome to the forum!! And welcome back to the hobby!!!
> 
> Many of us use the free app tapatalk to upload pics. Free and super easy.



Thank you. Excited to be back

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Thank you. Excited to be back


I bet!! I took a break for a while too. But been back at it a few years now. A lot has changed since I started out around 2000ish.

----------


## hvactechgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-03-2019),_GpBp_ (01-09-2019),_MissterDog_ (01-03-2019),_MR Snakes_ (01-03-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

Welcome from NY

----------

hvactechgreen (01-03-2019)

----------


## Jbabycsx

The enclosure is looking good! Very clean and professional looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

hvactechgreen (01-03-2019)

----------


## hvactechgreen

> The enclosure is looking good! Very clean and professional looking. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Ive done much better but Im rushing through it just trying to get it done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Jbabycsx_ (01-03-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Welcome aboard!  The cage looks great....and not at all like my in a hurry former enclosures.  :Wink:

----------

hvactechgreen (01-03-2019)

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Welcome aboard!  The cage looks great....and not at all like my in a hurry former enclosures.


The only thing that really bothers me is the silicone looks really sloppy. But it will be under bedding and out of site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-03-2019)

----------


## Dianne

> The only thing that really bothers me is the silicone looks really sloppy. But it will be under bedding and out of site. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive never been able to get the silicone but so neat, but as you said the bedding usually covers it.

----------


## Bogertophis

:Welcome:   Michael...and what a lucky snake Neo is!  Congratulations on getting your wife to accept him also...snakes are a "tough sell" for many people.   :Wink:

----------

hvactechgreen (01-03-2019)

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Michael...and what a lucky snake Neo is!  Congratulations on getting your wife to accept him also...snakes are a "tough sell" for many people.


Thanks. She is even handling him now. She isnt completely over her fear but she is getting there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cchardwick

You have a pet bass?  That's awesome.  I visited the Cabelas over in Nebraska and they has a massive fish tank with a few huge bass.  I wanted to buy a fishing pole so I could catch their fish LOL.

----------


## hvactechgreen

> You have a pet bass?  That's awesome.  I visited the Cabelas over in Nebraska and they has a massive fish tank with a few huge bass.  I wanted to buy a fishing pole so I could catch their fish LOL.


Had. We even had a bream and a crawfish at one point. I currently have Louie the pit bull, Neo the Ball Python, Mushu the bearded dragon, and Buddy the Australian Shepherd  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

Welcome. I grew up in Troy, Alabama. Visit my parents once or twice a year.

----------

hvactechgreen (01-04-2019)

----------


## hvactechgreen

Nice area. I like it here. Ive been here most of my life. Originally from Colorado Springs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Plexi is in, used blue GE 60w Plant bulbs. They have brought ambient up to 82°f. Now I just have to run a second circuit with a socket for a ceramic heater for basking. Trying to decide what proportional thermostat to install with it. For the time being it will probably just end up on a rheostat. Now I have to build the face frame, order or build some bulb guards, seal the exterior, and start decorating. Its getting there. Im pretty proud of it considering Ive built it with only a circular saw, Kreg Jig, and my Dewalt drill/impact set. I ordered an Accurite Thermometer and some Reptile Prime bedding today. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-06-2019),_Dianne_ (01-04-2019),e_nigma (01-27-2019)

----------


## hvactechgreen

Drilled the intake holes. New thermometer came in. I compared it to my dual in duct psychrometer, and my Cooper Digital Thermometer. They were all within 1° so Im satisfied with it. Ambient dry bulb quickly rose to 90 with both 60 watt bulbs. So I swapped the cool side out with led, purged the enclosure and am running it again to see where it hovers. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## hvactechgreen

Its here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Its here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that you on the bag?

----------


## Jellybeans

> Is that you on the bag?


Lmao

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

You have to excuse MR snakes.. he's a little off

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Lmao
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Hey Jillybeans, just noticed the snek in your avatar. You into sneks?

----------


## Jellybeans

You know that's my boy don't you?


> Hey Jillybeans, just noticed the snek in your avatar. You into sneks?


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

"Jillybeans"....I kinda like that

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Awesome enclosure

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

hvactechgreen (01-08-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

> "Jillybeans"....I kinda like that
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Use to date a girl named Jill. Hence....

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Awesome enclosure
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Its nearing completion. I have a trip coming up for work. Hoping to wrap it up once I return


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Is that you on the bag?


Unfortunately no. Awesome dude, would love to meet him, but Im too hairy in the face to be that smooth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Can't wait to see the final product with its inhabitant

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

hvactechgreen (01-08-2019)

----------


## hvactechgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

WOW

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

hvactechgreen (01-08-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

Very nice there Chico!

----------

hvactechgreen (01-08-2019)

----------


## hvactechgreen

> WOW
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Yeah i already love this bedding. Way better than the cypress mulch Ive been using. Took about 3/4 of a bag. Habitable floor space is 46.5w x 21d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Very nice there Chico!


Thank you sir. I was skeptical but I like it. Now to see if it lasts like everyone says it does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

I've heard about reptile Prime isn't that the coconut fiber stuff

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> I've heard about reptile Prime isn't that the coconut fiber stuff
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


No, it's the "Let's make today awesome" stuff!

----------


## hvactechgreen

> I've heard about reptile Prime isn't that the coconut fiber stuff
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Yes. Watch the video. https://reptileprime.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

> No, it's the "Let's make today awesome" stuff!


Today is always awesome when Im in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

No, THAT dude is too cheery


> No, it's the "Let's make today awesome" stuff!


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> No, THAT dude is too cheery
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Definitely drug induced!

----------


## hvactechgreen

> No, THAT dude is too cheery
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Lmao. Funny what happens once you find a group of like minded individuals and can speak freely without fearing judgement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

like minded???? :Wag of the finger:

----------


## hvactechgreen

> like minded????


At least a similar sense of humor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Coming up on temp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

I used the rest of the bag in his current tank. He seems to like burrowing and playing in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-08-2019)

----------


## hvactechgreen

Spoke with Pro-Products today. I was impressed with the questions asked and the sincere concern for getting the proper heater. I can appreciate this being in the HVAC industry. I will be ordering the heater soon.

----------


## MR Snakes

Well you just do that Pancho!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Dinner views 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

Hey Hatchie, This is the longest intro thread I've ever seen!

----------


## hvactechgreen

Didnt see a point in starting a new thread since I have so much in this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

T h r e a d   c l o s e d

----------


## hvactechgreen

But I dont even know where I should open a new one. So many choices


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

THREAD CLOSED

Continued posting will result in Federal penalties.

----------


## hvactechgreen

I guess there is a federal agent waiting outside for me too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

No, but they are on their way.

----------


## hvactechgreen

Cool. Ill make them some coffee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

HaHa!

Awful what happened on the Bay Bridge the other night!

----------


## hvactechgreen

I havent heard. What happened?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

1:30 AM, some drunk idiot was driving westbound on the eastbound bridge. Both drivers deceased.

----------


## hvactechgreen

That sucks. Always some jacka$$ doing that. I worked for the local FD until my motorcycle wreck. Cant tell you how many drunks walked after killing an innocent on the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> That sucks. Always some jacka$$ doing that. I worked for the local FD until my motorcycle wreck. Cant tell you how many drunks walked after killing an innocent on the road. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When we were in Daphne for 2 months a couple of years back, it seemed like there was a closure every week on it. Led to numerous meals on the causeway at some big oyster place.

----------


## MR Snakes

> When we were in Daphne for 2 months a couple of years back, it seemed like there was a closure every week on it. Led to numerous meals on the causeway at some big oyster place.


How'd that happen?

----------


## hvactechgreen

I have family down there but we never really went down until last year. We go a few times a year now. We got stuck in the tunnel once. That was irritating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hvactechgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-20-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

You just crawl out from under your rock?

----------


## hvactechgreen

> You just crawl out from under your rock?


Been a busy couple of weeks. Getting ready for a work trip in Atlanta this week. Havent had much time.

----------


## MR Snakes

> Been a busy couple of weeks. Getting ready for a work trip in Atlanta this week. Havent had much time.


Setting up for big Rams victory celebration parties?

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Setting up for big Rams victory celebration parties?


LMAO. That would be a lot more fun than Mitsubishi HVAC training

----------


## MR Snakes

Ya think?

----------

